# Benutzereinstellungen werden übernommen dauert lang



## lernen.2007 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

an meinem Notebook sind zwei User als Administrator angemeldet. Wenn ich mich dann anmelde dann dauert lang bis ich angemeldet bin. Woran kann es denn liegen? Es steht dann "Benutzereinstellungen werden geladen" und dauert bestimmt so 10-20Sekunden. Bei andere Administrator dauert die Anmeldung nicht so lang.


----------



## kaMii (25. Februar 2008)

Hast du Programme installiert die nur bei dir im Autostart sind und so am Anfang geladen werden müssen oder hast du in deinem Windowsprofil unter eigene Dokumente usw... große Datenmengen? Beides könnte eine Ursache dafür sein.

Gruss Ben


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe im Autostart alle Haken entfernt. Unter Windowsprofil habe ich ja fast gar nichts. Weil ich alles unter D-Laufwerk gespeichert habe.

Gruß
lernen.2007


----------



## kaMii (25. Februar 2008)

Und wie sieht es mit einem Profil auf nem Netzlaufwerk aus?
Wird dein Benutzerprofil mit einem auf einem Server liegenden Profil synchronisiert?
Hast du ggfs. viele Daten auf einem persönlichen Netzlaufwerk?
Wenn das der Fall ist kann es schon sein das es dann länger dauert.

Ggfs. kannst du auch noch, falls sich dein lokales Profil mit einem Profil auf einem Server synchronisiert das Serverprofil einmal löschen lassen, vielleicht sind dort irgendwo altlasten. (Dürfte normal nichts ausmachen, dauert nur bei einem start etwas länger, da dann einmal dein lokales Profil auf den Server geladen wird)

Ansonsten fällt mir im moment auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

danke es dauert jetzt ziemlich kurz. Ich habe eine FileServer Verbindung. Das habe ich jetzt gelöscht und es geht wieder schneller.


----------

